# LA, Leesville, Fort Polk:  Looking for Players and GMs.



## Jedi Niyte (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey there!

I'm looking to start up a d20 Modern/Future game in the Leesville/Fort Polk area.  I'm 31, have played D&D, Star Wars d20, and d20 Modern.  Looking for mature gamers willing to play 2 or more times per month.

Give me a holler at rodneymcneely@bellsouth.net if you're interested.


----------



## Jedi Niyte (Sep 5, 2005)

*BUMP*


----------



## Jedi Niyte (Sep 14, 2005)

Still looking...


----------



## Idem (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, I am also in Leesville, but from 7 years in the future.  I doubt this will get out to anybody, considering... but anyway, I am an inexperienced roleplayer very interested in trying tabletop out.  I have played old crpgs such as Arcanum and Fallout 1/2.  I have failed miserably at finding anybody in the area to try it out with.  My email is idemosaka@gmail.com.


----------

